# How much do follicles grow per day?



## lace&pearls

I had a scan on Wednesday (4 days ago) my largest follicle was 5.4mm which was cd 14, I'm on 50mg clomid & last month didn't seem to work, so was looking like it wasn't going to work again, however, have been doing opks anyway and one I did today looks very nearly positive? I've had loads of 'almosts' before but this one is probably darker than ever? was just wondering if it's possible I could ovulate?


----------



## Grapejade

Hmm.. I don't really know the exact answer to this question, but last time I was at my FS they did an ultrasound to look at my follies and they said that the 2 immature ones may grow enough by the time I ovulated that evening to be released. So going off that, it seems like smaller, immature follicles might grow substantially in just 6 hours, so I guess they grow pretty fast!


----------



## Blue12

They grow at about 1-2mm per day. They should be around 18mm close to ovulation. 

Best wishes.


----------



## MariaF

It's a difficult one....I was on 100mg last cycle and it was monitored so in 3 days my follicles grew by about 10mm!!!! which is A LOT!

So Id say that in 4 days the largest size your follie can be is about 14mm which is still too small for ovulation but given you normally ovulate about 2 days after the positive OPK it may still grow so best of luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Everyone :)

I've had some really sharp twinges in my right ovary today, I did an OPK when I got in from work and it's got that very nearly almost positive look about it?! lol might post a pic in a min.. see what you guys make of it! agh I probably shouldn't get over excited it's unlikely it worked if it didn't last time! :S 

My dilemma is, I'm supposed to go for a blood test tomorrow (cd 21) but I know it will say my progesterone level is really low because if I have ovulated it will be too soon.. so shall I put off my blood test for another week, which means if this round fails which is quite likely, that I will have to wait even longer to start the next round? or take the risk, and carry on with this round properly, hoping I might catch an egg? lol I might try and ring fertility nurse tomorrow, ask if they might re scan me? :S


----------



## lace&pearls

this was yesterday, I know it's not quite the same but I thought it was pretty close, I think the closest I've ever got..
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/Emmachick88/SDC11921.jpg


----------



## Want2BaMa

Clomid 100mg days 3-7 Cd 12 went in for follicle scan no had multiplied eggs but they all measured 5mm and 6mm , I go back on cd 16 for my next follicle scan, is it possible for eggs to grow enough in that time to be considered ovulation eggs ?!?!


----------

